# Inversion canning



## Susbout (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi! 
I was given a recipe for inversion canning.  I did some dill pickles and carrots and green beans.  One didn’t seal so I put in fridge after about a day.  The others sealed but now I’ve been reading about how it’s unsafe.  I did them on Sunday and it’s now Thursday.  Can I now put  them in the fridge to ensure safety?  If so, how long will they last?
Thanks in advance … any advice around this would be helpful as I don’t want to waste the food.  I’m going to buy a canner and water bath the next batch.


----------



## GotGarlic (Aug 19, 2021)

Hi and welcome to Discuss Cooking [emoji2]

Did you pickle the carrots and green beansvegetables? What exactly is the recipe and process you used?

Pickled vegetables can last a long time in the fridge. If they're not pickled, then you need to pressure-can them. Water bath canning will not make them shelf stable.

A reliable source for canning information is nchfp.uga.edu


----------



## Susbout (Aug 19, 2021)

The following is the recipe … 

I’m sure you can use the same Brine as for pickles 
1. 12 cups water 
2. 1 cup Pickling   Salt 
3. 6 cup Pickling Vinegar  
Bring Brine  to a boil , use sterilized jars  and rims , boil lids 
 4. make sure the lid and rim of jar is dry after filling ,, once full and tightened , flip upside down on towel  let stand couple hours to ensure it is sealed .. 
You can add pickling Spice and garlic too 
Sounds Delish! Good Luck ! &#55357;&#56835;


----------



## MIFarmLady (Jul 18, 2022)

Susbout said:


> The following is the recipe …
> 
> I’m sure you can use the same Brine as for pickles
> 1. 12 cups water
> ...



Inversion canning is not safe. Rather than inverting them, why not water bath them? Then you know they're safe.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2022)

MIFarmLady said:


> Inversion canning is not safe. Rather than inverting them, why not water bath them? Then you know they're safe.



I don't think the original poster had canning equipment at the time. While I agree that inversion canning is not a safe method for preserving food, I think that pickled vegis, even if inversion canned, would be safe in the fridge. Of course, that assumes that they go into the fridge fairly promptly.


----------



## MIFarmLady (Jul 18, 2022)

taxlady said:


> I don't think the original poster had canning equipment at the time. While I agree that inversion canning is not a safe method for preserving food, I think that pickled vegis, even if inversion canned, would be safe in the fridge. Of course, that assumes that they go into the fridge fairly promptly.



Sounded like the OP had the jars and lids. No need for any other specialized canning equipment to do water bath. I've water bathed jars in a stock pot. Granted, the canner will fit more jars but any pot will get the job done.


----------



## taxlady (Jul 18, 2022)

MIFarmLady said:


> Sounded like the OP had the jars and lids. No need for any other specialized canning equipment to do water bath. I've water bathed jars in a stock pot. Granted, the canner will fit more jars but any pot will get the job done.



Sure, but you and I are experienced in this. Someone new to canning might not know they need a rack on the bottom of that stock pot. Or, they might think that they needed a special kind of rack. But, in any case, the person had already done the inversion method before finding out that it might not be safe. They just wanted to know if that food would be safe in the fridge after that. They also mentioned that they were going to get a canner.

It's a good lesson in not just using a friend's canning recipe. It's much better to use a tested recipe from Bernardin, Ball, an extension service, or a university.


----------

